

Rate my startup: MailFinch - paulsingh

I've posted about this project at various times over the past few months and gotten some <i>awesome</i> feedback from you guys.<p>I've been continually A/B testing my cold calls, buttons, links, paper stock, etc... and, I'm pretty proud of what I've been able to do so far.<p>I recently renamed the product to MailFinch (previously, it was SnailPad) and would love to get some candid feedback from anyone that will share. :)<p>www.mailfinch.com
======
stephenhau
This doesn't really count as rating, but here's some feedback...

\- Love the logo - it's sweet and there's real attention to detail in the
typography.

\- On the pricing page, the mouseover tooltips are offset and transparent,
which makes for some strange placement! I'm running FF3.5.8 on WinXP.

\- Everything thing you'd expect from a 'web2.0' style site is there and good:
the clear calls to action, the simple navigation at header and footer.

\- Some of the text would benefit from a copy-writer or proofreader to tidy up
a few loose threads (for example in the FAQs, What do I get? "When you send an
letter on mailfinch..." should be _a_ letter. I'm nitpicking at detail, but
when you've got things so right, the little details show up even more. I'm
definitely not saying it's bad. On the contrary, it's very friendly, and
gently persuasive ("We encourage our clients to purchase a Freelance plan to
start off with... you can easily upgrade at any time"... lovely!)

\- I like the new name more - it's more 'positive' than SnailPad. Snail is
slow, finch is swift.

\- What's the take up on your PAYG plan? If the margins are worthwhile, I'd
push that as equally as your monthly plans for people who don't want to
commit.

\- I'd love to give it a try, but I currently have no need to send a letter.

\- Best wishes with your venture!

